# Prelude in F sharp minor



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

I was recently invited to join a group trying to create a series of 24 preludes and fugues. This is the prelude I contributed, haven't got round to the fugue yet!

I was trying to explore the less usual time signature of 5/8, what do you think?

Regards Mark

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xs267oywdlgzcu3/Prelude in F sharp minor (revised).mp3?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/h3epipxua8f58db/Prelude in F sharp minor (revised).pdf?dl=0


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Well done. But I was reminded more of an etude than a prelude, except of course in the middle section where there was a contrasting mood. To explore a specific aspect of music, such as a time signature, to me is more in the realm of an etude study than pursuing the mood of a prelude. If it were me, I’d want to play what you’ve done with a little more expressive feeling rather than so percussively, or certain passages can sound too technical or mechanical. But well done overall.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Larkenfield,

Yes you're probably right, it probably is more of an etude than a pure prelude, but it was to be presented for this group I mentioned, and that's what came out when I sat down to write....

Also, as you say, the performance leaves a lot to be desired, but I can't get Sibelius to do much better than that. I need to learn how to mix the sound better, it is quite heavy at the moment.

Thanks however for your comments, whatever it is, and however it sounds performance wise, I am still quite pleased with it.

Regards Mark


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Good job. I think it fits the prelude genre perfectly, and if it was in 3/4 no one would say it is exploring a specific aspect of music as in an etude. That's just prejudice against less commonly used meters. Scriabin, to cite one example, has a number of preludes in quintuple meter and no one confuses them with etudes.

As for performance in Sibelius, it is easy to get nearly infinite flexibility from the program. You can notate micro-changes in tempo and dynamics and use pedaling exactly as in a real performance. If one were notating a waltz, for example, authenticity in performance might mean changing the tempo twice every measure. And if you're worried about all this micromanaging making the score cluttered, you can just hide all of the extra dynamic and tempo changes. They won't be seen but will be heard.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I would say it is more a prelude than a study piece for a certain part of piano technique.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I thought you did very well with it and I wish you well with the fugue. But at the outset you really were describing the prelude in terms of an etude study of a meter, and consequently I view it differently thab those who consider it as a prelude, except for the middle section, because I think the beginning sounds more like an exercise than establishing any particular mood that one might expect as a prelude. Nevertheless, I think your colleagues will very much approve of it and enjoy it as an excellent composition, no matter how it’s described. I hope you get the chance to have a live performance and you share the fugue.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks to Phil, Larkenfield and Edward, for your feedback, I do appreciate it. I can see Larkenfield's point of view as I said earlier, but I think I'm still calling it a prelude in any case.

Edward, I'm not so worried about the timing or dynamics as such, what I would love to know is how to make the timbre of the voices sound less tinny if you know what I mean. I'm using noteperformer (which I love by the way), but still there is no warmth to the piano, the bass is muffled and the treble too high. There doesn't seem to be an EQ anywhere for me to play with. If you do know any tricks on how to equalize the sound better, I would love to know them.

Regards Mark


----------

